# Gotsoccer.com and ECNL



## Desert Hound (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone know why gotsoccer does not keep track of ecnl games anymore? I see they used to do so up to 2015/2016

Just curious.


----------



## Frank (Dec 13, 2017)

unless the tourney/circuit uses their platform they are likely not tracking anymore.  everyone knows their rankings are useless and probably the pain of trying to integrate/compete with other platforms has made it not worth it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 13, 2017)

Frank said:


> unless the tourney/circuit uses their platform they are likely not tracking anymore.  everyone knows their rankings are useless and probably the pain of trying to integrate/compete with other platforms has made it not worth it.


Clearly their rankings are entirely useless. I get a chuckle sometimes of how they rank things....poorly.


----------



## shales1002 (Dec 13, 2017)

Desert Hound said:


> Anyone know why gotsoccer does not keep track of ecnl games anymore? I see they used to do so up to 2015/2016
> 
> Just curious.


Because TGS keeps the record. I'm assuming they are competitors. Youth Soccer Rankings has bot gotsoccer and TGS results.


----------



## Josep (Jan 10, 2018)

Rankings.  LOL.


----------

